# starter kills power to all electrical



## andre783 (Sep 6, 2010)

i have a 99 nissan altima 5 speed last week i stopped for some food got back in and the car wouldnt crank i turn the key nothing thought it was the battery changed it out in the parking lot still nothing i end up push starting it to get home and have been for the past week. this weekend i finally got around to changing the starter out now when i go to crank the car it kills all electrical in the car... i also changed out one of the clutch switches didnt know there were two but i changed the upper one and the lower one is still factory. so if any one can tell me why it kills the power and what to do about it would be greatly appreciated. i think it may be the starter wire is wrong but im not sure. please help.


----------



## LSDisk0 (Dec 8, 2011)

It could be a few things. Electrical stuff is pretty simple in cars. If you could pop the clutch the alternator is still good otherwise you couldn't run lights, radio, wipers, etc. So the problem is somewhere near the battery. Either your terminals are full of corrosion, not the pegs but the terminals themselves, a non-ground wire is grounding out, or the battery itself is not grounding out which would make the battery useless. So check clean the terminals or get new ones, check the negative cables ground, and if none of that works check all wiring in the vehicle itself to see if something is grounding. And if its an older battery check the water level within cause that, too could be an issue.
Also I forgot, the fuses, check your ignition fuse, it could have blown.


----------



## jrc2905 (Apr 24, 2005)

You have a bad connection in the battery somewhere check all connections to the starter, I mean all of them, it does not take much.


----------

